# Need help improving my skill.



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been married to my wife for about a year and was a virgin before that so I am not very experienced. I think our sex life is great, we have sex about everyday but I think I can improve. She likes me to pound her and tell her that I own her, also give some butt smacks.Is there any rough sex tips that could improve our sex life more?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

She likes it when you take the sexual initiative and lead, then do just that. Never wait for her to do this.

Buy her a small vibrator and while giving her oral, use it at the same time, giving her a mind blowing orgasm. Then have sex with her afterwards. Try that and see if she likes it.

When doing doggie style, put her legs tight together, your legs on the outside and pound her, while giving her a back rub.

When doing missionary, her legs tight together, your on the outside and move up a few inches, hitting her clitorus when you are in her.

Spoon is good too.

Have her ride you, but facing away from you, holding her back with your hands, reverse cowgirl.

Do 69, but you are on top.

If she's adventurous and not just vanilla sex, try foot jobs and anal.

Sex for her first is the rule, then you afterwards.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Read "50 Shades" series.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Try slapping her vagina (gently at first!) to see if she likes that. If she likes rough sex and butt slapping I would not be at all surprised if she likes ***** slapping too.

Blindfolds are fun.

Sounds like she likes dirty talk, too, so brush up on that.


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

Find some reason she needs to be punished and tell her she's about to get a real, old fashioned spanking. Be very serious and stern about it, yet sensual. This is not a joke, and she's not going to protest her way out of it. It's time to teach her a lesson.

Start slow and build up to doing it a bit harder. Rub her ass gently yet firmly in a circular motion in between slapping.

Check her degree of lubrication and you'll know whether to make this a regular part of your sexual relationship.

If she digs it, you can work up to small anal toys- put a plug in and order her to give you a bj or leave it in during intercourse- and possibly anal sex, if you are both into that.

For me anyway, a lot of the excitement of this stuff is the build up, the anticipation, the feeling of being dominated a bit by my man- not just the act itself.


----------



## dc366 (May 25, 2011)

If she likes it rough there are many things you can do. Try pulling her see how she reacts. When she is giving you a BJ, you hold her head and move it vigorously back and forth. Make your **** go all the way into he mouth. You should also cum in her mouth or decorate her face (google cumshot/facial). By doing this you will be dominant one which is what she wants. Have her give you BJs in your car. Tie her in bed.
Damn you are so licky to have a girl like this.
Let me know how it works out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

